# Diaz vs Silva?



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So Diaz's camp has chimed in recently and said that if GSP won't take Silva on in a Super Fight that Nick would, and he would agree to any weight.

The real question is, how does Diaz do against Anderson Silva? 

My personal thoughts are that Nick is the perfect person to fight Silva, in the regards that Silva will have another highlight KO to add to the reel. I legitimately appreciate Nicks willingness to fight anyone (not named Mayhem Miller), but I think this would be a fight he shouldn't be asking for.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anderson would style on him.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Diaz would retire, again.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah a couple fighters have taken cheap shots at GSP..BJ Penn also basically called out GSP..... You know Penn would fight Silva...


But with that being said... I hope someone tells Nick he would get laid out...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Diaz just has that natural survival instinct, like Henderson did.....oh....

I really like Diaz, but this fight is way above him..... Even his style is just about the perfect for Silva.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> You know Penn would fight Silva...


Still blows my mind that he fought Lyoto.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This would be awesome. Of course Nick doesn't have as much to lose. But getting KO'd in style wouldn't keep him up there for a soon 170 title shot. 

But this would be great, Diaz without any wrestling advantage and even physically weaker than GSP willing to fight ANderson at any weight.

Talk about a guy who isn't afraid of an ass whooping (because I believe Anderson surely would). He has confidence in his chin. He really has nothing to gain from getting picked apart by Anderson, but he likes a challenge to see where he is at amongst the best of all MMA.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This would be awesome. Of course Nick doesn't have as much to lose. But getting KO'd in style wouldn't keep him up there for a soon 170 title shot.
> 
> But this would be great, Diaz without any wrestling advantage and even physically weaker than GSP willing to fight ANderson at any weight.
> 
> Talk about a guy who isn't afraid of an ass whooping (because I believe Anderson surely would). He has confidence in his chin. He really has nothing to gain from getting picked apart by Anderson, but he likes a challenge to see where he is at amongst the best of all MMA.


Nick isn't making 15 million a year either.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nick isn't making 15 million a year either.


Even with a win Nick doesn't have the chance to be considered the best of all time.

See we could go back and forth with this. Ultimately GSP has more to lose. But not as much as Anderson does. If Anderson beats GSP he will always have teh excuse that he was the bigger man and just THE MAN. He could still go to 170 and defend his title for several more years and still be the poster boy for Canada. GSP already is going from 900-1 mill ppv buys to 700,000. And probably less vs. Hendricks unless it was a stacked card. Trying vs the best won't hurt his cred. And beating the best would push him to levels he doesn't even imagine right now.

I'd watch Diaz - Anderson and so would a lot of you. Nick annd Anderson will still make their money even if Georges doesn't want to share.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Even with a win Nick doesn't have the chance to be considered the best of all time.
> 
> See we could go back and forth with this. Ultimately GSP has more to lose. But not as much as Anderson does. If Anderson beats GSP he will always have teh excuse that he was the bigger man and just THE MAN. He could still go to 170 and defend his title for several more years and still be the poster boy for Canada. GSP already is going from 900-1 mill ppv buys to 700,000. And probably less vs. Hendricks unless it was a stacked card. Trying vs the best won't hurt his cred. And beating the best would push him to levels he doesn't even imagine right now.
> 
> I'd watch Diaz - Anderson and so would a lot of you. Nick annd Anderson will still make their money even if Georges doesn't want to share.


It wouldn't hurt his cred, but why bother? GSP's got it made at 170, he just beat his toughest test in Condit and who at 170 really stands a chance to beat him? Hendricks? Unlikely, Diaz? Probably not. Marquardt? It's an interesting fight but I'd still pick GSP. He has a lot of years left in his career and he could potentially tie or even break Anderson's title defense record.

If Anderson loses a fight and I think Anderson will lose soon, then Georges can still become the GOAT by never having to fight him. Look at what happened to Fedor, he lost a fight and now Anderson took his spot, if Anderson loses Georges can take his spot, and maybe in the future Jones will take Georges spot. He's young enough to eclipse all those records if he can remain champ.

I think it's a unanimous opinion, at least on this forum that if they do fight Anderson would probably beat him, I know many feel that way and I do as well, but if I'm GSP, why bother? All it takes for him to move up on that list of 'Greatest of all time' is to keep doing what he's doing and for Anderson to finally lose, and Georges is much more complete than Anderson so the chances of Anderson losing before he does is more likely.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> So Diaz's camp has chimed in recently and said that if GSP won't take Silva on in a Super Fight that Nick would, and he would agree to any weight.
> 
> *The real question is, how does Diaz do against Anderson Silva*?
> 
> My personal thoughts are that Nick is the perfect person to fight Silva, in the regards that Silva will have another highlight KO to add to the reel. I legitimately appreciate Nicks willingness to fight anyone (not named Mayhem Miller), but I think this would be a fight he shouldn't be asking for.


I'd actually say the real question is: other than a paycheck, what possible reason/motivation would AS have for fighting Diaz? 
He's not a belt-holder; he's not a contender in AS's weight class; he's not a top "P4P" guy. 

AS likely only has a few fights left, IMO. I don't want him to waste one of them on a ROFLstomping of a Diaz bro'.

In all seriousness, I can't think of a single compelling reason to be a fan of this match-up. 

.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It wouldn't hurt his cred, but why bother? GSP's got it made at 170, he just beat his toughest test in Condit and who at 170 really stands a chance to beat him? Hendricks? Unlikely, Diaz? Probably not. Marquardt? It's an interesting fight but I'd still pick GSP. He has a lot of years left in his career and he could potentially tie or even break Anderson's title defense record.
> 
> If Anderson loses a fight and I think Anderson will lose soon, then Georges can still become the GOAT by never having to fight him. Look at what happened to Fedor, he lost a fight and now Anderson took his spot, if Anderson loses Georges can take his spot, and maybe in the future Jones will take Georges spot. He's young enough to eclipse all those records if he can remain champ.
> 
> I think it's a unanimous opinion, at least on this forum that if they do fight Anderson would probably beat him, I know many feel that way and I do as well, but if I'm GSP, why bother? *All it takes for him to move up on that list of 'Greatest of all time' is to keep doing what he's doing and for Anderson to finally lose, and Georges is much more complete than Anderson so the chances of Anderson losing before he does is more likely*.


Excellent and very important point. Another factor in why Silva pushing for this fight more than GSP. 

As far as Diaz challenging Silva, fair play to him. Can't fault his balls. He'd get a kicking though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diaz would get blasted.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> So Diaz's camp has chimed in recently and said that if GSP won't take Silva on in a Super Fight that Nick would, and he would agree to any weight.
> 
> The real question is, how does Diaz do against Anderson Silva?
> 
> My personal thoughts are that Nick is the perfect person to fight Silva, in the regards that Silva will have another highlight KO to add to the reel. I legitimately appreciate Nicks willingness to fight anyone (not named Mayhem Miller), but I think this would be a fight he shouldn't be asking for.


Not that I don't believe you, but have you got a link/source for this? Wouldn't mind having a read.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

locnott said:


> Diaz would retire, again.


Lolz!

This has got to be the funniest match up. The funny part is the Diaz camp think they can actually win. 

My guess is it'll be a similar fight to that of Maia. We're gonna see a ton of leg kicks and Anderson toying with Diaz. Diaz plods forward and absorbs a copious amount of damage. I'm not sure how much damage he can take from the Spider til he gets short circuited.

But I'll definitely watch it cuz it's amusing.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It wouldn't hurt his cred, but why bother? GSP's got it made at 170, he just beat his toughest test in Condit and who at 170 really stands a chance to beat him? Hendricks? Unlikely, Diaz? Probably not. Marquardt? It's an interesting fight but I'd still pick GSP. He has a lot of years left in his career and he could potentially tie or even break Anderson's title defense record.
> 
> If Anderson loses a fight and I think Anderson will lose soon, then Georges can still become the GOAT by never having to fight him. Look at what happened to Fedor, he lost a fight and now Anderson took his spot, if Anderson loses Georges can take his spot, and maybe in the future Jones will take Georges spot. He's young enough to eclipse all those records if he can remain champ.
> 
> I think it's a unanimous opinion, at least on this forum that if they do fight Anderson would probably beat him, I know many feel that way and I do as well, but if I'm GSP, why bother? All it takes for him to move up on that list of 'Greatest of all time' is to keep doing what he's doing and for Anderson to finally lose, and Georges is much more complete than Anderson so the chances of Anderson losing before he does is more likely.


GSP is never going to be known as the "greatest of all time" He won't Even be top 2. He will be the greatest WW ever, but the dude is a beast and a coward at the same time. He doesn't take risks, never has. Everything he has ever done has been calculated. Even most of his fights aren't note worthy. I mean how many spectacular finishes does GSP have compared to guys like Anderson Silva, Fedor, Jon Jones... This stuff matters when your talking about GOAT.

To most people Silva will always people the greatest ever. The guy has fought in multiple weight classes. He takes huge risks in his fights and he's exciting. Jon Jones could possibly eclipse Silva because he is the same way. He takes risks in his fights, finishes people and wants to move up in weight and challenge himself.

I'm sorry, GSP is the man at 170lbs but he is afraid to take risks, and that makes him a coward.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> GSP is never going to be known as the "greatest of all time" He won't Even be top 2. He will be the greatest WW ever, but the dude is a beast and a coward at the same time. He doesn't take risks, never has. Everything he has evr done has been calculated. Even most of his fights aren't note worthy. I mean how many spectacular finishes does GSP have compared to guys like Anderson Silva, Fedor, Jon Jones... This stuff matters when your talking about GOAT.
> 
> To most people Silva will always people the greatest ever. The guy has fought in multiple weight classes. He takes huge risks in his fights and he's exciting. Jon Jones could possibly eclipse Silva because he is the same way. He takes risks in his fights, finishes people and wants to move up in weight and challenge himself.
> 
> I'm sorry, GSP is the man at 170lbs but he is afraid to take risks, and that makes him a coward.


I don't agree on the finishing part, he's already eclipsed Hughes who had some great finishes, whose to say he can't eclipse Anderson? Anderson has spectacular wins in amazing fashion, the front kick on Vitor, clowning Forrest, last second submission over Chael but GSP until the Shields fight hadn't lost a round in forever and that was partly because he got poked in the eye. Both guys are extremely dominant in different ways. So I don't think GSP needs to finish guys in order to take Anderson's spot, and I think he, Anderson, and Fedor are clearly the best fighters of all time atm.

Let's face the facts though if Anderson does fight Weidman next or whoever for that matter and he loses I guarantee you people will start saying GSP is p4p number 1 and with a few more defenses he's the GOAT. The thing Anderson has over everyone is he's undefeated, if he losses that zero then people will see him differently.

If Anderson went down, beat GSP and then went up and beat Jones he'd lock down that status as GOAT because that's something that very likely would never be accomplished again, but for now I think GSP can still eclipse him and establish his own legacy. The topic of "Who is the GOAT?" is very much a game of "what have you done for me lately?" Which is why Fedor's ten years of perfection isn't brought up anymore, Anderson could change that if he can beat GSP and Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *It wouldn't hurt his cred, but why bother? GSP's got it made at 170, he just beat his toughest test in Condit and who at 170 really stands a chance to beat him? Hendricks? Unlikely, Diaz? Probably not. Marquardt? It's an interesting fight but I'd still pick GSP. He has a lot of years left in his career and he could potentially tie or even break Anderson's title defense record.*
> 
> If Anderson loses a fight and I think Anderson will lose soon, then Georges can still become the GOAT by never having to fight him. Look at what happened to Fedor, he lost a fight and now Anderson took his spot, if Anderson loses Georges can take his spot, and maybe in the future Jones will take Georges spot. He's young enough to eclipse all those records if he can remain champ.
> 
> ...


Your whole first paragraph is the whole point. Some fighters and fans would say "why take a chance, he has it made" "no one looks like they can beat him, he makes a lot, he can brak records"

While other fighters like Penn for instance do it not for the money or easy route. They fight to fight. They fight for the challenge. They are not afraid to lose, or lose a little status. Not every fighter is about the safe "has it made" route. And some fans back those fighters for that very fact.

Different fighters, different people. GSP can do what he wants. But not all fighters do it for the reasons you lay out. And not all fighters are hung up on breaking records. Barry Sanders walked away from closing in on the all time NFL rushing record when he still had a lot left. Because records and individual marks weren't what he was playing for.

Some guys don't have the "why bother" attitude. Some guys have the "i am going to bother, and I am going to win" attitude.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> GSP is never going to be known as the "greatest of all time" He won't Even be top 2. He will be the greatest WW ever, but the dude is a beast and a coward at the same time. He doesn't take risks, never has. Everything he has ever done has been calculated. Even most of his fights aren't note worthy. I mean how many spectacular finishes does GSP have compared to guys like Anderson Silva, Fedor, Jon Jones... This stuff matters when your talking about GOAT.
> 
> To most people Silva will always people the greatest ever. The guy has fought in multiple weight classes. He takes huge risks in his fights and he's exciting. Jon Jones could possibly eclipse Silva because he is the same way. He takes risks in his fights, finishes people and wants to move up in weight and challenge himself.
> 
> I'm sorry, GSP is the man at 170lbs but he is afraid to take risks, and that makes him a coward.


I would submit that there are lots of folks who have GSP top 2 right now, based on how dominant he has been, the quality of guys he consistently fights, his win/loss ratio, etc.

And this:



> He doesn't take risks, never has


is simply inaccurate.

.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Obviously I'd love it as a fan of both. I said it when it was first mentioned that Diaz wanted to fight him in Brazil (where he'd be allowed to fight). Diaz has his hands way too low, and would probably get KOed, but I have that tiny bit in my mind which sees him having Anderson against the cage and Joe Rogan going nuts. I get adrenaline just thinking of it haha.

But into the actual scientifics of it, Diaz would probably get KOed. Anderson doesnt fight in a style where an iron chin works. Having an iron chin is effective when you stand your ground and expect the shots to come in. You can take a shot you expect SO much easier than one you dont. Diaz puts his hands down and expects every shot, but Anderson pretty much makes up shots whenever he wants. He'd probably have one of the greatest KOs of his career if he faught Diaz cause he'd pull out the shit that no one expects, landing a spinning hook kick or something insane. My dream fight though.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Not that I don't believe you, but have you got a link/source for this? Wouldn't mind having a read.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/11/...perfight-nsac-gilbert-melendez-ufc-dana-white



> *On what fight interests Nick Diaz the most:*
> 
> "We're pushing for the GSP fight. That's what we're going to push for, GSP or Anderson Silva. That's the two fights that interest us the most, and that's the one's we're going for.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> he's already eclipsed Hughes who had some great finishes,


He eclipsed Hughes by beating and FINISHING him twice.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

leifdawg said:


> He eclipsed Hughes by beating and FINISHING him twice.


Then doesn't that make the whole "he doesn't finish" point irrelevant? 

Georges has tons of finishes, just none lately but look at his performances since he became a "safe" fighter.

- Handles Josh Koscheck with ease.
- Finishes Matt Hughes for a second time.
- Destroys Matt Serra in the rematch, finishing him.
- Batters Jon Fitch from pillar to post for 25 minutes.
- Finishes BJ Penn
- Drops Thiago Alves, tears groin, goes onto win decision.
- Nearly submits Dan Hardy on two occasions, completely dominates the fight.
- Nearly retires Josh Koscheck with a jab.
- Lackluster fight with Jake Shields.
- Puts on FOTY candidate with Carlos Condit.

The whole "GSP is safe" angle is really, really overblown and I think a lot of people got that just because he took down two guys who were labeled as lethal strikers, although Alves actually is one, where as Hardy was really just false hype so to speak. It really makes me question if people actually watch his fights because his only real bad fight in that stretch is the Jake Shields fight and he was consistently poked in the eye.

And I don't wanna hear anything about the Koscheck fight either, that fight clearly should have been stopped and he did do significant damage to Koscheck's eye.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alves being some lethal striker is a myth. He does have some nice leg kicks. But he is short in all areas. His hands are average, very average. The last time he stopped anyone with strikes was at UFC 85 vs. a starting to be over the hill Matt Hughes. And everyone went nuts and he still lives off that win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Alves being some lethal striker is a myth. He does have some nice leg kicks. But he is short in all areas. His hands are average, very average. The last time he stopped anyone with strikes was at UFC 85 vs. a starting to be over the hill Matt Hughes. And everyone went nuts and he still lives off that win.


He was busting up Kampmann on the feet, never will understand why he went for that stupid takedown but regardless, still was winning the fight. He dropped Abedi, owned John Howard on the feet and before he was crushing cans he completely owned Karo(back when he was relevant), Lytle, Koscheck, and Hughes. Not to mention he was lighting Story up in the third round of their fight.

I'm the only Alves nuthugger left though, so maybe I'm just biased but yeah, you won't find many with better leg kicks.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He was busting up Kampmann on the feet, never will understand why he went for that stupid takedown but regardless, still was winning the fight. He dropped Abedi, owned John Howard on the feet and before he was crushing cans he completely owned Karo(back when he was relevant), Lytle, Koscheck, and Hughes. Not to mention he was lighting Story up in the third round of their fight.
> 
> I'm the only Alves nuthugger left though, so maybe I'm just biased but yeah, you won't find many with better leg kicks.


I mean he is a good stand up fighter. He has good MT. But his length hurts him. And his hands are no where as good as his kicks.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm the biggest Diaz fan out there and I can say without a shadow of a doubt that he would get absolutely crushed by Anderson.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> See we could go back and forth with this.


You two could go back and forth on whether or not water is wet.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Then doesn't that make the whole "he doesn't finish" point irrelevant?
> 
> Georges has tons of finishes, just none lately but look at his performances since he became a "safe" fighter.
> 
> ...


Yeah the Condit fight woke me up a bit to GSP. I'll never really be interested in his fights but it made me rethink how boring and safe he really is, and it's not the case in almost all of his fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It would probably be an uninteresting fight where Anderson danced around Nick and kicked him a bunch in between taunting a lot.

Nick's punches are really slow too, so Anderson probably would keep his hands down a lot.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I want to see Diaz taunt Silva.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Trix said:


> I want to see Diaz taunt Silva.


Anderson would be doing the taunting and it would send Diaz mad. If you had to pick a fighter for Silva to look great again you would pick a wide open pressure fighter who leaves a bunch of counter opportunities.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I can pretty much see Anderson going all Chris Leben on Diaz, who probably wouldn't even have the time and leisure to taunt at all.

I can see also GSP BJPenning Diaz by making him quit on the stool in between rounds, out of sheer frustration

GSP wants to humiliate diaz, and humiliation is basically the way he fights. He already had a full camp prepping for Diaz (or at least half a camp), he wants this fight. it wouldn't be fair to hendricks but GSP/Diaz is the fight I want to see

Andy/Diaz, same result, but with a finish, probably in the 1st

Both would probably end up with Diaz retiring and getting busted for pot one more time.

Diaz is an extremely talented fighter, but he doesn't have his head together.

All the time he's doing his things, smoking, rant videos and whatnot, he's not training. He's not Andy-talented either but he may be GSP-talented, only with a shitty work ethic and child-like motivation.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

hadoq said:


> All the time he's doing his things, smoking, rant videos and whatnot, he's not training. He's not Andy-talented either but he may be GSP-talented, *only with a shitty work ethic* and child-like motivation.


Sorry cant agree with you there. The diaz bro's are probably 2 of the top most well prepared, as far as training goes, as there are. These guys do *triathlons* (which is a 1.2 mile swim, 56 mile bike ride, and a 13.1 mile run)... I mean seriously, how many other fighters in the UFC could do those? MAYBE gsp and condit? (Now diaz did place 36/292 in the 2011 donner lake triathlon, but 13 of the people that finished above him were 40+ years old and diaz wasnt even ranked last year.. But He still did it. )

Sure, he could be training instead of smoking weed or making videos, but you could say that about anybody. GSP and Silva could be training instead of making commercials. My point is, everyone that is a fighter does things instead of training. Who and what they do, varies for each fighter. And just because you don't agree with what diaz does in his free time (albeit something not allowed in the sport), does not mean he has "Shitty work ethic".


I'm not even a diaz "fan", i'm just sayin bro. :dunno:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

hadoq said:


> I can pretty much see Anderson going all Chris Leben on Diaz, who probably wouldn't even have the time and leisure to taunt at all.
> 
> I can see also GSP BJPenning Diaz by making him quit on the stool in between rounds, out of sheer frustration
> 
> ...


Well that's just quite clearly a load of nonsense. Diaz is one of the most conditioned, hardest trained athletes in the sport.

Smoking? Are fighters supposed to literally train 24/7 at all times, without spending any personal time to them selves? Rant videos? What are you even talking about?

@cdtpcl, thanks, will rep when I can.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

hadoq said:


> only with a shitty work ethic and child-like motivation.


I am a well known Nick Diaz disliker, but I would never refer to him having a shitty work ethic and child like motivation. From other fighter interviews it is apparent that Nick Diaz's #1 motivation in life is training, #2 is weed. Nick is apparently always in the gym, always rolling or sparing with people, and always in ridiculous shape. I don't think I have ever heard the phrase "out of shape Diaz". One of the real benefits of his training style is that he doesn't try to fight when he has peaked like most camps, instead he stays in the same relative shape so he can fight on a moments notice.

Diaz has a shitty attitude, he has a shitty outlook on rules, and he has a shitty vocabulary. A shitty work ethic? No, never.



GrappleRetarded said:


> @cdtpcl, thanks, will rep when I can.


No need man, I should have included it in my OP rather than assume everyone had read it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree. Diaz is always in peak shape. Everything you mentioned plus competing in triathlons in his off time is pretty much proof. And he is definitely always in shape and keeps a very good pace in his fights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Sorry cant agree with you there. The diaz bro's are probably 2 of the top most well prepared, as far as training goes, as there are. These guys do *triathlons* (which is a 1.2 mile swim, 56 mile bike ride, and a 13.1 mile run)... I mean seriously, how many other fighters in the UFC could do those? MAYBE gsp and condit? (Now diaz did place 36/292 in the 2011 donner lake triathlon, but 13 of the people that finished above him were 40+ years old and diaz wasnt even ranked last year.. But He still did it. )


Rich Franklin can solve some really hard math problems. How many other fighters in the UFC could do that?
Just pointing that triathlon is triathlon, MMA is MMA.
That being said, sure Nick trains enough MMA to aways show up in shape and technically sound, plus he has that shitty attitude peculiar to him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Rich Franklin can solve some really hard math problems. How many other fighters in the UFC could do that?
> Just pointing that triathlon is triathlon, MMA is MMA.
> That being said, sure Nick trains enough MMA to aways show up in shape and technically sound, plus he has that shitty attitude peculiar to him.


Bad comparison. We all know a triathlon is not MMA but it does require a high level of fitness. Completing math problems? Not so much. Cardio vascular training has a lot more to do with MMA than math.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hadoq said:


> He's not Andy-talented either but he may be GSP-talented, only with a shitty work ethic and child-like motivation.


Congrats! You are now the board idiot. 

Not sure if your opinion counted before, but now it officially doesn't!

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Rich Franklin can solve some really hard math problems. How many other fighters in the UFC could do that?
> Just pointing that triathlon is triathlon, MMA is MMA.


lolwut.


But to answer your question, a lot of fighters actually graduated college and are very smart so i'm sure alot of them actually could solve some pretty hard math problems .


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Just pointing that triathlon is triathlon, MMA is MMA.



And stamina is stamina, completing a triathlon gives you another thing to point too when arguing his work ethic.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

You know what, the more I think about this match-up, the more I want to see it. Now I have no doubt in my mind the Silva would win. But I'm just interested in seeing someone have the balls to flip off Anderson Silva. Then, I want to see how Silva actually reacts.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> You know what, the more I think about this match-up, the more I want to see it. Now I have no doubt in my mind the Silva would win. But I'm just interested in seeing someone have the balls to flip off Anderson Silva. Then, I want to see how Silva actually reacts.


Wasnt the whole Chael Sonnen thing not enough? 

Anyway...i wouldnt mind watching Diaz take a loss that he cant complain about - i really like him, but post fight bitching is fukin annoying.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Wasnt the whole Chael Sonnen thing not enough?
> 
> Anyway...i wouldnt mind watching Diaz take a loss that he cant complain about - i really like him, but post fight bitching is fukin annoying.


I think he means with Nicks in ring antics, the taunting and stuff. I would love to see how Anderson would react to Nick giving him the finger in the middle of the octagon, ha ha.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Bad comparison. We all know a triathlon is not MMA but it does require a high level of fitness.


A level of fitness oriented for a specific heart beat rate range throughout a specific exercice. To prepare to one thing has zero to do with preparing to another. I assure you Nick does not rely solely in his triathlon training to go in the octagon, thus the comparison is up.


HitOrGetHit said:


> Completing math problems? Not so much. Cardio vascular training has a lot more to do with MMA than math.


Some could say being a good math problem solver would help your strategy in a fight, increasing the ability to find answers for your opponent's skills and overcome your own weakness along the bout. 



xxpillowxxjp said:


> lolwut.
> 
> But to answer your question, a lot of fighters actually graduated college and are very smart so i'm sure alot of them actually could solve some pretty hard math problems .


Oh, absolutely. And do some triathlon as well if they were fond of it. :thumbsup:



Joabbuac said:


> And stamina is stamina, completing a triathlon gives you another thing to point too when arguing his work ethic.


It wasn't me criticizing his work ethic meaning his preparation, but I would say he has some non ethic attitude in the sport. Any high level athlete of any area can deplete his stamina to "minus zero" in less than 10 minutes if working his heart out of the range he is used to train.
PS: It could be way less than 10 minutes, actually...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> A level of fitness oriented for a specific heart beat rate range throughout a specific exercice. To prepare to one thing has zero to do with preparing to another. I assure you Nick does not rely solely in his triathlon training to go in the octagon, thus the comparison is up.


Just admit it was a real dumb comparison. One has to do a lot with cardio (evident when Diaz has some of the best if not the best cardio in MMA). And Math problems? I mean it was a terrible comparision.

No one here said he solely relies on triathlons.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Just admit it was a real dumb comparison. One has to do a lot with cardio (evident when Diaz has some of the best if not the best cardio in MMA). And Math problems? I mean it was a terrible comparision.
> 
> No one here said he solely relies on triathlons.


The math problems thing was for fun, but the triathlon comparison is more than relevant matter. It was suggested Nick is a hard training guy using the triathlon example. I wrote enough up there for those who understand a minimum amount of cardio preparation to get it. If you still think that is dumb, so don't bother. That's not the post for you.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to see this fight. It wouldn't be competitive, not even for a second, but it'd be fun to see Nick get finished in devastating fashion. I just know that during the 60 to 90 second traditional Silva feeling out period in the first, Nick would get pissy about how he can't catch or hit Silva. Nick would talk shit, then give Silva the finger, then, if he's still conscious, open his arms up to wave Silva in to fight him. If he's still alive after flipping Silva off, the second he pulls his hands from his jaw to taunt Silva, he would be yet another highlight reel KO for Silva. This fight would be nothing more than Silva putting on a show, a short, uncompetitive but entertaining show. Silva finishes by Reverse Elbow, again, or some never before seen Capoeira spinning, rolling, flip kick.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> *And stamina is stamina*, completing a triathlon gives you another thing to point too when arguing his work ethic.


Do not agree with the bolded part. Do agree with the other part though. Stamina isn't stamina. There are different types. A marathon runner would gas within minutes of being in a MMA cage. I'm not saying doing triathlons doesn't help at all with cardio but if the Diaz brothers conditioning program consisted primarily of trithlons they would gas quite easily and quickly. 

This isn't something I've just come up with . I buy Fighters Only magazine every month and there was an article in the training session about conditioning. The dude said that the only thing long distance running is good for is long distance running.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Do not agree with the bolded part. Do agree with the other part though. Stamina isn't stamina. There are different types. A marathon runner would gas within minutes of being in a MMA cage. I'm not saying doing triathlons doesn't help at all with cardio but if the Diaz brothers conditioning program consisted primarily of trithlons they would gas quite easily and quickly.
> 
> This isn't something I've just come up with . I buy Fighters Only magazine every month and there was an article in the training session about conditioning. The dude said that the only thing long distance running is good for is long distance running.


I'm not here to say running, biking, and swimming give you great MMA cardio. And no one here said that is all Nick does.

But he has said that he doesn't do a lot of the explosive training that a guy like GSP does or many other MMA fighters. He says that is a better way in hurting yourself in training by doing short explosive workouts. Notice how the Diaz brother rarely ever have to pull out with injury. They keep healthy while training or they fight through it. Same can't be said for a lot of fighters who are "hurt" every year. 

Sure there are MMA fighters who bike, swim, and run. Probably none on teh level of the Diaz brothers who said if they were to choose between MMA and those sort of races that they would choose triathlons and stuff like that. Either way the Diaz brothers have some of the best cardio in all of MMA. So the abundance of running and biking they do must be quite helpful in MMA cardio. They spar a lot too. 

I have never seen them with ropes or doing weird shit that many MMA fighters do. Yet they don't gas...ever. 

There has to be a correlation. No matter what they do, it can be said that they both have great work ethic and love for martial arts. They make sure they are on weight every time and they make sure they can go the full distance if they have too. That can't be said for a lot of fighters who routinely gas at the end of fights with their big old muscles and high tech training.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

pretty sure silva would take on both the diaz brothers at once


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kay_o_ken said:


> pretty sure silva would take on both the diaz brothers at once


This could quite possibily be true. I was thinking the other day which fighters can actually take on multiple attackers.

5.) Brock easily because he can pick two people up and swing em around or simply pick "said" individual and use em as a shield and bull doze people. 
4.) Hendo. Can you imagine fighting this guy. A pool stick or baseball bat would probably break on his head tickling him. 
3.) Stephan Bonnar the fact that he becomes an "American Psycho" when he starts bleeding will be enough to scare people in a bar. He could be covered in blood and screaming expletives which would probably freak everyone out.
2.) Todd Krenueke - certified combat expert
1.) Anderson Silva - He can do what Bruce Lee did and fight against three people comfortably or a dozen people no problem. 















Lolz...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> This could quite possibily be true. I was thinking the other day which fighters can actually take on multiple attackers.
> 
> 5.) Brock easily because he can pick two people up and swing em around or simply pick "said" individual and use em as a shield and bull doze people.
> 4.) Hendo. Can you imagine fighting this guy. A pool stick or baseball bat would probably break on his head tickling him.
> ...


2? He could easily take on 12 men if he wanted.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Well if the dude said it...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder how many bouncers Anderson could simultaneously clown on the street. Any one ever remember that story of Randy and Hendo throwing about like 5 bouncers around like rag dolls, lol.

Trained fighters are on another level. Elite trained fighters.....imagine the damage they cud do on the street.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Not a good match up for Diaz at all.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Not a good match up for Diaz at all.


At least Diaz wouldn't have to worry about him shooting a double on em.

Butttt as much as I love Diaz, Silva would smile as he let Diaz tag his face.

Silva can take punches from Jorge Rivera like they're nothing... I'm not so sure Diaz's punches would have much effect, unless he hammered his body.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Do not agree with the bolded part. Do agree with the other part though. Stamina isn't stamina. There are different types. A marathon runner would gas within minutes of being in a MMA cage. I'm not saying doing triathlons doesn't help at all with cardio but if the Diaz brothers conditioning program consisted primarily of trithlons they would gas quite easily and quickly.
> 
> This isn't something I've just come up with . I buy Fighters Only magazine every month and there was an article in the training session about conditioning. The dude said that the only thing long distance running is good for is long distance running.



I simplified it to get my point across that's all. Yea, just Cardio is on its own is not ideal, you need the "Muscle stamina" (the sort sprinters have) as well. I dont think triathlons are anything to do with training, they are a barometer for there Cardio-vesicular fitness....

I also think it depends on the style you want to fight, Cardio is preferred for someone like Diaz who grinds you down with light punches. Explosive guys like GSP or Melvin Guillard will be doing more sprints.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNinja said:


> GSP is never going to be known as the "greatest of all time" He won't Even be top 2. He will be the greatest WW ever, but the dude is a beast and a coward at the same time. He doesn't take risks, never has. Everything he has ever done has been calculated. Even most of his fights aren't note worthy. I mean how many spectacular finishes does GSP have compared to guys like Anderson Silva, Fedor, Jon Jones... This stuff matters when your talking about GOAT.
> 
> To most people Silva will always people the greatest ever. The guy has fought in multiple weight classes. He takes huge risks in his fights and he's exciting. Jon Jones could possibly eclipse Silva because he is the same way. He takes risks in his fights, finishes people and wants to move up in weight and challenge himself.
> 
> I'm sorry, GSP is the man at 170lbs but he is afraid to take risks, and that makes him a coward.


I see your point here, and I think it has a lot of merit. I just wouldn't characterize GSP as a coward on any level. His calculating fight style gets him the win, and simultaneously leaves the fans wishing for a little more unpredictability in his fights. But to get in a cage with top tier fighters takes guts by itself, regardless of the game plan.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone that gets into the ring isn't a coward IMO. There are certainly some fighters with more heart than others, but all get kudos for mostly doing what 98% people won't do.


----------

